# Best coating for asbestos siding?



## randrohe

I have a job coming up with this siding. I plan on scraping the loose paint (25%) washing priming with Zinnser latex 123 and 2 top coats of Super paint..Any one see any problem w/ this?
Thanks
Btw Sherwin Williams 40% off sale this weekend!!! Stock up!


----------



## Diversers

Me I would wash it, scrap it, spot prime it, then paint it with one coat of Duration.


----------



## CliffK

We had a lot of asbestos siding in these parts(until most of it got covered in vinyl) and I have painted a ton of it. If there is failing paint on the siding many times the outer glaze type coating of the siding comes off with it releasing fibrous powdery material along with the failing paint when scraped. This material can/will contain asbestos fiber which as we all know is bad stuff. Be very careful scraping asbestos siding. It will also leave scars that are difficult to hide(fuzzy texture compared to a slicker, smoother texture).

If the siding is in sound condition without any paint failure they are a dream to paint, but once the coatings start to fail they can be a nightmare. It is also many times difficult to find a tight edge once you start scraping and lifting off failing paint. Sometimes a Peel Stop type product can help glue down the edges.
Very low pressure if you power wash. We usually just apply a cleaner/fungicide as necessary and rinse, especially if the current coatings are failing at all.

Have you ever painted an asbestos siding house before that had failing paint?


----------



## Oden

That asbestos siding takes paint great. I go right on the bear with finish. The only problems I've had have come from applying the paint in direct sun. If sun has been beating on the siding and you apply the paint you can actually see it smoke-that's how hot that stuff gets. If you see it smoking it's drying instantly at contact and it will not bite.


----------



## randrohe

I have painted this stuff once with the zinnser 123 and Super Paint system. It is still holding up after 7 years..
The customer emailed me this morning and canceled the work. This guy has flip flopped 3 times now..I'm done wasting time on him...
But I was just getting some other opinions on this system.
Thanks all for the input.
Rand


----------



## admirableptg

The only problem we have Had with painting asbestos siding if it had started to delaminate. We usually prime with ppg urethane acrylic permanizer
Wood stabilizer. This helps to bond any loose fibers if the HO has waited to paint for too long. Xim also has a similar product but it is not cheap. Top coat super and your good to go.


----------



## painterdude

easy stuff...clean it and paint it with any quality ext. latex. Painted this stuff all the time years ago and never had a problem. No self priming etc. etc. Paint held up for years. Like another said, most covered by vinyl years ago, but some still around in some areas. Some of the easiest jobs ever.


----------



## Sully

I see you're in Northeast PA.. That's my neck of the woods! Here's my suggestion to you. If there isn't too much failure just replace the shingle that has failed with a non asbestos replica. Power wash, spot prime and top coat with MAB Sea Shore. Don't waste your time with any other exterior paint unless it's specifically requested. Sea Shore at $40 a gallon is an awesome product to apply. I did an asbestos shingle house last year brushed and rolled like a dream. Good Luck hopefully your HO makes up his mind. A signature on a contract would help you get the ball rolling.


----------



## straight_lines

Any HQ exterior coating will be fine. It paints really easily, and is similar to hardee.


----------



## Tom A

The contractor I am working for is re-using previously painted asbestos shingles. I love Zinsser products--should I stay with 1-2-3 as a primer---or maybe use oil-basr Cover Stain??


----------



## Gough

Tom A said:


> The contractor I am working for is re-using previously painted asbestos shingles. I love Zinsser products--should I stay with 1-2-3 as a primer---or maybe use oil-basr Cover Stain??


Don't use oil, the cement-asbestos is generally alkaline enough that it's likely to cause problems. We've had the best service from either a regular acrylic primer or just multiple coats of acrylic topcoats.

How is your boss cutting/ drilling the shingles?


----------



## Painter-Aaron

I would think that re installing them would be illegal.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

*Asbestos*



Gough said:


> Don't use oil, the cement-asbestos is generally alkaline enough that it's likely to cause problems. We've had the best service from either a regular acrylic primer or just multiple coats of acrylic topcoats.
> 
> How is your boss cutting/ drilling the shingles?


+1 Gough!


----------



## kdpaint

Don't need to prime. I have done a ton of asbestos shingled homes in New England. Never primed. Always used good 100% acrylics (Cali 2010, SW Resilience, etc), and never a call back.


----------



## Oden

Who reuses asbestos shingles? Lol
I don't know what material they are made out of, some kinda claylike/fiber who knows. But they make still the shingles. Look and Feel exactly the same as the aspestos ones just made from something else. They don't sell em too many places. But they are out there. I doubt many houses get sided with em. But for replacement/repairs they are available if you need em and look around.

But to remove asbestos shingles from a hoise then reuse em on another? A big sq ft area? That is insane. Not even cause of health concerns. But the work it would take. They break so easy when u try and pry em off a wall i can't see it being a feesible thing to do just time wise.

I always did like them asbestos shingles though. Like comfort food to me maybe. It ought make a comeback someday. That look.


----------



## JourneymanBrian

how do you paint asbestos w/o sanding first, which would release the fibers? 
Also what do you guys mean b vinyl siding on top? Asbestos-reinforced Vinyl was also popular back in the day...


----------



## kdpaint

JourneymanBrian said:


> how do you paint asbestos w/o sanding first, which would release the fibers?
> 
> 
> 
> Also what do you guys mean b vinyl siding on top? Asbestos-reinforced Vinyl was also popular back in the day...


The shingles were formed by taking Portland cement, adding asbestos and pressing it into shape. You would not need to, or would you want to sand the shingles (plus it would suck, as they are usually corrugated). The shingles take paint like a dream. A nice low pressure wash, and apply paint. Skip the primer.
What he means by vinyl siding on top, is literally covering the shingles with vinyl siding, which is/was seen as an "updated" look.


----------

